
Europe’s Economic Suicide - motti_s
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/16/opinion/krugman-europes-economic-suicide.html?_r=2
======
dimitar
Yes! A Paul Krugman column. I think its worthwhile for anyone to try to
understand his economic assertions on the crisis.

The most important part is understanding what is aggregate demand and what
things like interest rates tell us.

Actually might change your worldview. For example that sometimes individually
rational behavior (deleveraging instead of investing in a crisis) can be
disastrous for the economy as a whole.

------
VeejayRampay
Yes please Mr Krugman
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Krugman#Economics_and_poli...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Krugman#Economics_and_policy_recommendations)),
enlighten us idiotic European people about the ins and outs of proper economic
management.

The American economy is doing so well too...

The nerve on this dude, amazing.

